# 2017 taxes



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

i have not yet received my Uber 1099 for 2017. When I go to the website I see 2016 bunot 2017. I have Lyft. Anyone else still waiting. I am in NC


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

By the 31st


----------

